# Child Visa Subclass 101 vs 802



## rsharma48 (May 1, 2019)

Child Visa Subclass 101 vs 802

Hello everyone,

Me & my wife have a SI 189 visa and we have made our initial entry to AU. My wife had to travel back to India for delivery. Now, I need to apply for a child visa.

What is the difference between Subclass 101 and 802. Also, will it be possible to have the child enter AU with any other visa while a permanent visa application is in process? This is just in case if child visa is taking time for approval. 

Best,
Rahul


----------



## Yvdvarma (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi Rahul, 

Do you have any info that you have got meanwhile? I too have the same question and any information from you would help me. 

Thanks, 
Vikram


----------



## JeshJas (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi, 

I am also on a similar situation, If you have any information that would be useful.

Thanks,
Jesh


----------



## Kiran914 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello All, even I am also in similar situation. Could you please help me if you get any information on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiran914 said:


> Hello All, even I am also in similar situation. Could you please help me if you get any information on this.


101 is applied offshore and 802 is applied onshore 
Cheers


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it possible to enter with visa 600 and apply 802 in australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chumashankar said:


> Is it possible to enter with visa 600 and apply 802 in australia


The visa should not have the no further stay condition 8503
Cheers


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

chumashankar said:


> Is it possible to enter with visa 600 and apply 802 in australia


 Whats the processing time for 600visa.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

It’s seems 3 to 4 months from forum posts


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,

I couriered my newborn's documents to the Child visa process center in Perth 2 months ago and received acknowledgment. However, I have not received health test request. How long does it take?


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi All, 

I am in process of apply for child visa 101 for my son (18months old) from Abu Dhabi-UAE. Could you please confirm about below query?
-Certified copies: Do I need to certify documents which are in English? if yes, from where I can certify them? I checked with Australian embassy and there charges are very high 198AED/doc.
-Is self attested documents will work here? or If I get is attested from Doctor/Police etc. would work?

If anyone has experience of this process in UAE would be great.

Thanks in Advance
SK


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

controlengineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of apply for child visa 101 for my son (18months old) from Abu Dhabi-UAE. Could you please confirm about below query?
> -Certified copies: Do I need to certify documents which are in English? if yes, from where I can certify them? I checked with Australian embassy and there charges are very high 198AED/doc.
> ...


Hello, can you please share the latest about your experience and have you received the visa ?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I have received 600 visa , with in one day. I have applied exemption next day both visa and exemption approved . I will apply 802 on shore . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

chumashankar said:


> I have received 600 visa , with in one day. I have applied exemption next day both visa and exemption approved . I will apply 802 on shore .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So u didnt applied for 101 at all. Or you applied both in parallel.. Can you share thr documents that u submitted with 600visa..whats ur advice keeping current processing times..


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

controlengineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of apply for child visa 101 for my son (18months old) from Abu Dhabi-UAE. Could you please confirm about below query?
> -Certified copies: Do I need to certify documents which are in English? if yes, from where I can certify them? I checked with Australian embassy and there charges are very high 198AED/doc.
> ...


Hello. Can u pls share your latest..


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

rkhalid said:


> So u didnt applied for 101 at all. Or you applied both in parallel.. Can you share thr documents that u submitted with 600visa..whats ur advice keeping current processing times..


I didn’t applied 101.
Processing time is more for 101 
You need to go out if get it when your are in Australia 
I am leaving to Australia in couple of months so thought to apply 802. 
802 processing time is 8 months 
101 processing time is 18 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

rkhalid said:


> So u didnt applied for 101 at all. Or you applied both in parallel.. Can you share thr documents that u submitted with 600visa..whats ur advice keeping current processing times..


No documents attached only passport birth certificate I am living in Denmark so Denmark residence card and visa copy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

chumashankar said:


> I didn’t applied 101.
> Processing time is more for 101
> You need to go out if get it when your are in Australia
> I am leaving to Australia in couple of months so thought to apply 802.
> ...


So once the child is in Australia on tourist visa, we need to convert 802 to 102 which will act as PR for the child?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Correct me if I am wrong as I am a little confused between 802 and 102... As 102 is applied onshore..


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

rkhalid said:


> So once the child is in Australia on tourist visa, we need to convert 802 to 102 which will act as PR for the child?


Both gives PR no need to convert 
Like 189 190 different numbers all give PR
101 you need to apply off shore
802 you need to apply on shore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

chumashankar said:


> Both gives PR no need to convert
> Like 189 190 different numbers all give PR
> 101 you need to apply off shore
> 802 you need to apply on shore
> ...


You applied subclass 600 family stream visa?? Or the tourist visa for your child???


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Tourist stream

Family steam has many conditions and you can use it only once and need to show deposit etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

chumashankar said:


> Tourist stream
> 
> Family steam has many conditions and you can use it only once and need to show deposit etc
> 
> ...


And whats the visa validity.... How long the child can stay on this visa.? If we make the child travel on this visa do we need to wait for sometime to apply 802 or we can apply right away.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I applied for 1 year . You can apply 802 right away you will get bridging visa . No need to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

chumashankar said:


> I applied for 1 year . You can apply 802 right away you will get bridging visa . No need to wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello.. wanted to know what documents and forms you submitted for 802


----------



## vinoth2022 (7 mo ago)

chumashankar said:


> I have received 600 visa , with in one day. I have applied exemption next day both visa and exemption approved . I will apply 802 on shore .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know y u have applied for exemption ?


----------



## bajao.jainal41 (8 mo ago)

hello i have a situation, applied my daughter as tourist visa 600 last feb. 2021 and until now the visa is not yet finalised. anyone could help me and advice how to follow up? thank you very much for the reply.,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bajao.jainal41 said:


> hello i have a situation, applied my daughter as tourist visa 600 last feb. 2021 and until now the visa is not yet finalised. anyone could help me and advice how to follow up? thank you very much for the reply.,


You can submit a feedback form on DHA website 
You can use social media like Facebook and Twitter 
Cheers


----------



## bajao.jainal41 (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can submit a feedback form on DHA website
> You can use social media like Facebook and Twitter
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply.,just want to know about using facebook and twitter?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I have applied for 802 in May 2022 still waiting. 

Received acknowledgment in June 2022

We came on 600 visa in March 2022 and he had condition maximum 3 months study. 

Does it mean he will not be allowed to attend daycare or kindergarten for more than 3 months .
He is 3 years old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi @chumashankar . May I know if the 3 month restriction was imposed by the daycare ?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

varuntl said:


> Hi @chumashankar . May I know if the 3 month restriction was imposed by the daycare ?


No effect as of now . Nobody told me to stop so I am not stopping. What’s your situation.


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

chumashankar said:


> No effect as of now . Nobody told me to stop so I am not stopping. What’s your situation.


We have just recently applied for visa for our daughter. She has not started daycare yet. I also think 'study' may not include daycare


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

chumashankar said:


> I have applied for 802 in May 2022 still waiting.
> 
> Received acknowledgment in June 2022
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just wanted to check whether you got SC-802 grant for your son.

We have applied in Jul 22, and have not received the grant yet. Got a CO contact for the the PCC/Medicals last month.

Regards,
Soumya


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

chumashankar said:


> No effect as of now . Nobody told me to stop so I am not stopping. What’s your situation.


Hi . Are you getting


chumashankar said:


> No effect as of now . Nobody told me to stop so I am not stopping. What’s your situation.


Hi. Are you able to claim childcare subsidy , when the child is not yet on PR, but has applied for the PR.


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

varuntl said:


> Hi . Are you getting
> 
> Hi. Are you able to claim childcare subsidy , when the child is not yet on PR, but has applied for the PR.


Hi,

After receiving the acknowledgement and Bridging Visa for SC-802 Child Visa, we have applied for Interim Medicare Card. It took almost 1 and half months to receive the Card. After that we have applied for Family Tax Benifit and application got approved after 2 months. Received the benefit from the back date, i.e arrival date or Jul 1 which ever is later. Recently we have applied for Child Care Subsidy, for which the application is not approved yet. I believe, CCS is eligible once the medicare is done. 

P.S: Only my experience.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Received our 802 visa 12 Dec 2022 . Applied on 06 May 2022. case officer contacted Sep 22 for medicals . Nov 22 police certificate .


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi . Got 802 grant for our child today. 
Applied on 8th Nov 2022
Acknowledgement Received on 30th Nov 2022
CO contact for Medical on 5th Dec 2022
Grant Received on 31st Dec 2022


----------

